# kagealy, Surgery



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kagealy is in surgery today; please keep her in your thoughts and prayers.

Good luck to you, dear one!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Best wishes, best wishes....


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

*fingers crossed* that all goes well and the recovery is easy and pain-free.


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

We are all thinking of you and wishing you a speedy recovery. (((HUGS)))


----------



## SweetGirl44 (Sep 26, 2011)

All good wishes to you for a speedy recovery!!!! :hugs:


----------



## kagealy (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks all for the kind words and support.

Ended up having a TT and papillary cancer.

I had a severe headache and vomiting last night, but am doing better today.
I might have to stay in the hospital one more night because my calcium is still very low.
I think the worst is over.

Can't wait to get home to my boys, my puppy and my own bed!

Thank you,
Keri


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kagealy said:


> Thanks all for the kind words and support.
> 
> Ended up having a TT and papillary cancer.
> 
> ...


Dang girl!! Here you are!! God bless your little heart! You are such a trooper!

OMG! Are we not all glad you got that nasty thyroid out? Oh, man!! Just think if they had not suspected something!

The worst is over my dear sweet friend!

Way over. We are here for you on the road to recovery and healing now. And you will.

Life will be good again and soon!

{{{{{{Keri}}}}}}


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Glad to hear from you and I'm also glad the worst is over. Take care of yourself...I imagine you are looking forward to being around your kiddos and getting puppy kisses!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Glad to hear it is out. Hope you're back with the boys & the pup soon!


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

So glad you've got the worst behind you and got that nasty gland out of your body. I had the violent headache and vomiting as well after the surgery. Doesn't it feel great when the headache goes away? I swear the headache pain was worse than the neck pain. What a relief to have it done. I hope you are doing well and get out of the hospital soon and you can join the Tums brigade at home. I'll be rooting for your calcium levels and those little parathyroids to wake up and come back to life.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

kagealy said:


> I had a severe headache and vomiting last night, but am doing better today.


I do not remember ANYTHING between the time (around 5:30 A.M.) when I changed into the lovely hospital gown and waking-up around 10:00 P.M. with a nurse fussing at me. My head hurt and I was slightly nauseated and I thought I was in a lot of trouble - my dear, sweet nurse was from India, she was absolutely a wonderful caregiver...but I couldn't understand what she was trying to tell me.

We need to have a convention someday!! hugs1


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

My nurse told me she was a published author. Being a librarian, I just had to ask what genre.....erotic paranormal. That was an eye opener from someone that looked like a soccer mom.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I must add she was fabulous, and treated me very well.  The nursing staff was wonderful.


----------



## kagealy (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm still in the hospital! They can't get my calcium levels to stabalize! They removed my 4 parathyroid glands and reinserted 2, but I guess they don't want to kick in and start working! I hope everyone else that had surgery are doing good!
Keri


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

webster2 said:


> My nurse told me she was a published author. Being a librarian, I just had to ask what genre.....erotic paranormal. That was an eye opener from someone that looked like a soccer mom.


I just fell off my chair!!! ROLF!!!

Whatever floats your boat; right?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

kagealy said:


> I'm still in the hospital! They can't get my calcium levels to stabalize! They removed my 4 parathyroid glands and reinserted 2, but I guess they don't want to kick in and start working! I hope everyone else that had surgery are doing good!
> Keri


I hope they'll wake up and start doing their thing so you can get home! Hang in there! :hugs:


----------



## SweetGirl44 (Sep 26, 2011)

Be good to yourself Kagealy, you've been through a lot. So sorry to hear you had issue with the anesthia and cancer. I'll be sending positive thought and well wishes your way. You are not alone.

I came home from hospital today, and it really is hard taking it easy, but TAKE IT EASY ON YOURSELF AND GET YOUR REST!!! We are thinking of you and wishing you a speedy recovery to excellent health!!


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

Webster2 are you sure you didn't hallucinate that erotic paranormal thing? It is so bizarre it almost seems like one of those drug-induced dreams when waking from surgery. LOL. I don't even want to imagine erotic paranormal. The idea is kind of libido killer for me. LOl.

Kagealy... Ugh about the calcium and parathyroids. I've heard they can remove them and just sew them back in wherever! That's kind of cool. But let's hope they wake up soon. Are you having the numb lips and tingling stuff? How are you doing with eating? Are the headaches staying away?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

SnoodMama said:


> Webster2 are you sure you didn't hallucinate that erotic paranormal thing? It is so bizarre it almost seems like one of those drug-induced dreams when waking from surgery. LOL. I don't even want to imagine erotic paranormal. The idea is kind of libido killer for me. LOl.
> 
> Kagealy... Ugh about the calcium and parathyroids. I've heard they can remove them and just sew them back in wherever! That's kind of cool. But let's hope they wake up soon. Are you having the numb lips and tingling stuff? How are you doing with eating? Are the headaches staying away?


LOL, I wish! I asked her what genre she wrote? She said romance. I found her web site when I went home thinking "Yay, another local author" umm...Paranormal erotica,...maybe not. That will be one I will wait for a patron to request! One kind of "interesting" comment from her page was she got the idea for one book on a car ride with her family. I suppose working in ICU, one does need a stress reliever. Can't imagine what the surgeons do!

I was told they attach them to a place where they'll have a good blood supply.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

webster2 said:


> My nurse told me she was a published author. Being a librarian, I just had to ask what genre.....erotic paranormal. That was an eye opener from someone that looked like a soccer mom.


I've had a dear friend since high school (1960's) who has always been terribly overweight. Even with lapband surgery, she still weighs well over 300 lbs. and understandably does not get around easily. That being said though, I'll bet nobody on earth could guess how successful she has been in her career. She's a .......................................................
.............................................
..............................
..................
...................................
..............................................
..............

romance story author! She writes steamy romance novels and has done quite well.

kagealy - my prayers are with you on the parathyroid issues. Mine were just bruised and battered but they've really caused me a lot of concern and discomfort. The things I've read about them is beyond hard to believe - they can be cut in pieces, replanted in other parts of our bodies, and eventually start working again. I don't think it's a quick process but I can wait when there's hope.

My guess is you're on the brutal blood test schedule. That was a nightmare for me.

Hangeth in there - I have to believe things are improving. This time last week I felt sick as a dog and about half crazy - I honestly feel better every day now.


----------



## kagealy (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm still in the hospital! My calcium levels are crazy low!
Keri


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kagealy said:


> I'm still in the hospital! My calcium levels are crazy low!
> Keri


This is the total pits!!! Did they take a couple of your parathyroids?

Oh, you poor dear. I know you just long to be home in your own bed and surroundings.

Geez!


----------



## SweetGirl44 (Sep 26, 2011)

Kagealy That really stinks. I hope they get your levels up and you can rest and recouperate at home very soon. Thinking of you and wishing you all the very best.


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

How are you doing today? Thinking of you.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kagealy said:


> I'm still in the hospital! My calcium levels are crazy low!
> Keri


You are on our minds today and we hope you are going home!


----------



## Linty (Aug 25, 2011)

Keri, i hope you get better soon!! And that you are home already!


----------

